# TaylorMade R9 reshafting



## goalieman24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a chance at a nearly new R9 at a great price, but it's the head only.
I understand there are a few stock shaft options from TM, but can any shaft be used?

Initially I found the sleeve/tip for the FCT works on a .350 tip shaft. After more searching, I've found that there are "newer" R9 tips that are labeled .335. So can any shaft be used?? As long as it fits whatever tip width?

I'm not a huge equipment snob, and am not looking to drop a whole lot on a new & top of the line shaft. But if any shaft will work, plus the $30 or so for the replacement tip... it seems like it could be a nice driver for a good price.


----------

